# Bleached Bones Vlog - 2016 Build



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

A month ago I started a daily vlog on my 2016 haunt build. I call it "Bleached Bones."

This year is going to be my first walk-thru haunt and I'm building everything from the ground up. Today was my fail in using the tool to create a wood grain effect on my church pew prop.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Haha - this is actually a great instructional video: how to keep a positive, fun-loving attitude when plans don't go as expected...

Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you back here, GC! I like your outtakes at the end of the video - they're so you:jol:


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

FistJr,

Thanks! I make so many mistakes I need to keep that positive attitude!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Roxy,

It's good to be back. Took a 2 year hiatus, and apparently I'm all full of energy again. But, yeah, those outtakes. Wait till some of the more colorful expressions pop up. 

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

*Plan B - Staining Instead of Wood Graining*

It's good to have a Plan B. Not that I had one when I started, but I quickly developed one after the attempt at using the wood graining tool failed.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, I see this needs to all be kept in a single thread. Gotcha!

Now that the church pew prop is completed, it's on to the next prop for my haunt walk-thru


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, GC, you're not a moron or an idiot - you figured out that everything goes into one thread

I'm actually surprised that the stain worked at all on a painted surface. I fully expected it was going to wipe clean when you tried it.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I begin working on the second parishioner props body and PVC body frame


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

A quick, simple way of making a prop body


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

While I'm waiting for the Great Stuff foam to cure, I begin work on a 6-foot crucifix for the church scene


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Putting the crucifix together


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing like having Great Stuff go places it's not supposed to. I trust your wife is very understanding


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Roxy, at times she can be saintly....and at others, not so much


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

There are any number of ways to skin a cat...or create a faux wood look. Here I try several of them


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Using a couple of graining methods suggested by viewers, I carve the church cross into shape


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can also use a sharpened pencil tip to carve wood grain into foam - has the added benefit of being unlikely to slash flesh if your hand slips:jol:

You got a very authentic look with the drywall saw. I've never seen that technique used.

Is the purpose of the heat gun to smooth the cuts a bit? That's another technique I've not seen for wood graining in foam.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Roxy,

The drywall saw was actually used only because that's what I had at my elbow. I started cutting it with an Facto knife and thought "this is going to take me all day" so I saw the saw and decided to see if that made quicker work without making a mess of the prop (though the room was another story).

As for the heat gun, that helped open up the "grain" a little more, particularly the larger gouges, while also firming up the outer shell of the foam. It was an idea recommended to me by a viewer, and it seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Prepping the crucifix prop for final detailing


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I finish up the crucifix prop by painting it to create an aged-wood effect


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

With the crucifix finished, it's time to finish the second parishioner prop, and I begin by detailing the paper clay hands I previously made


----------

